# Downsizing



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Something that I have been putting off for a few weeks now...actually getting rid of some of the really old models in my collection. Some of the models are so old the decals are turning brown from age!

Here they are 


















I was in need of more shelf space anyway and have a number of large scale Fw 190s and Bf 109s in my stash that will be built and will be getting more shelves soon so I won't have to thin out my collection for a couple more years.


Agentsmith


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Just seems a shame is all. I can imagine you put in solid work on all of those. I have the worst time getting rid of old models unless I know I did a piss-poor job and have built a better one.

Of course, I typically only do 1 of each subject. I see a couple of Me-262's, a few Focke-Wulf's, and duplicate Bf-109's.

Do you have some suitably impressive send-off planned?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

make a big diorama of a bombed airfield !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

No grand send off planned for these old models except for the pictures in this post.
Had all these models been the same scale I would have made some aircraft graveyard dioramas and taken some pics of them, but I had three different scales of models to dispose of.

Much better models will be built and take the place of the ones I scrapped today.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OH, the huMANity!!!!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
I HATED getting rid of these old models but I needed to make more room for the new models I am working on and the ones in my kit stash.

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You could always have stored them in a cardboard box in a closet, which is a preferable way of enjoying them again several years from now.  
Oh, well, there's always tomorrows builds!


----------



## nunchuck (Sep 28, 2006)

Couldn’t you have stored them in plastic storage bins like this guy’s models and put it in the basement, garage, or storage room?









(scan taken from Fine Scale Modeler magazine January 2007)

Then take them out if you’re doing a photo diorama for a hobby magazine/website or for a contest. Those models still look really good despite the decals aging. I wouldn’t throw them out. Reminds me of the “boneyard”.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats a good idea nunchuck, but in my case I just had too many built up models in my collection. The ones that were tossed out not only had yellowing decals but also had small parts missing or were painted in incorrect colors that were based on the information available decades ago, thankfully there is new information about the colors Luftwaffe aircraft wore in the last months of the war so my new models will be more accurate.

Agentsmith


----------

